# highlifter



## klapka (Mar 6, 2010)

does anyone on here know whats wrong with highlifter?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

No comment


----------



## ga300 (Jul 20, 2010)

i was jw the same thing


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i havent dealt with them in awhile or been on there site. whats the problem ur referring to


----------



## klapka (Mar 6, 2010)

http://forum.highlifter.com/PGDErrorHandler.aspx?aspxerrorpath=/Default.aspx


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

i just text epat dude to see if he knows, im having the same problem


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

klapka said:


> does anyone on here know whats wrong with highlifter?


As far as the forum goes; no I don't know what's wrong with it. Although they could make their tires far more reasonably priced and easier to acquire in Canada. (I'm just sayin)


----------



## hondarider3 (Jul 19, 2010)

you cannot get on the forums it shows an error


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol i hope they dont go out of business but im sure this is jus a lil glitch with their server. but if they stop with the outlaws i guess ill b buying monkey feet


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the forums are down for bit


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> No comment


 :agreed: Would take way too long to explain that one lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Did you REALLY, sign up here, just to ask that? I wondered why I've gotten 50 new member email today. I guess this is why. Oh well. :bigok:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

bwahhahaha maybe all the jack azz's on there is there problem ..just sayin


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

It's back up...but it still sucks...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

walker said:


> bwahhahaha maybe all the jack azz's on there is there problem ..just sayin


Long as they don't make their way here we'll be good! Lol


----------



## ridgerunner79 (Jul 10, 2010)

i've been a member there for 4 years ,anymore i don't even stop by the people that is on there now are so rude and euphonious that you can't even ask a question without getting some smart [email protected]! answer, thats why i joined this great forum, very nice people on here. just my 2 cents.:grumble::374230:


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Yea, I'm a member over there, but the only time I go there is to look at their classified section... I'm not sure, but I think I have like 3 posts over there... I don't have the "patience" to deal with retards... Thats why I come here... Good people, good advice, awesome write ups, etc.... Also, you don't see highlifter putting together a Meet and Greet ride... You go to a highlifter ride, and they are all better than us small people... LOL... Just my .02


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

HL might as well be the classified section for me! It's just like pirate4x4.


----------



## klapka (Mar 6, 2010)

ive been a member on here to for a lil bit


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

1bigforeman said:


> It's back up...but it still sucks...


 :haha: now, that's just funny stuff!! Honestly never been on there, LOVE their tires though. I am a Brute owner and there is nowhere to get info on a Brute better than MIMB! plus these folks are smart and cool as it gets.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Aawwwwwwwwww yeah! :rockn:


----------



## ga300 (Jul 20, 2010)

yea there are alot of rude people on hl.but i do enjoy the arctic cat part.good people in there.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well we just need to get the good cat people here!!!!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

HEEEEEEYYYYYY :12:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Big D said:


> HEEEEEEYYYYYY :12:


LMAO, not to worry D, I'm sure he was talking about the people who know a lot about how to fix the Cats.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

It's back up...but it still sucks... 




swampthing said:


> :haha: now, that's just funny stuff!! Honestly never been on there, LOVE their tires though. I am a Brute owner and there is nowhere to get info on a Brute better than MIMB! plus these folks are smart and cool as it gets.


Don't get me wrong...I've been a member there since 06 and was a lurker WAY before that. I also skim through every once in a while and check the classifieds. But, that site has taken a 360. There were some VERY knowledgeable and helpful people on there. Now, it's just kids talking about if they should put 30's or 31's on the 300! Take a look at all the sticky posts that ARE helpful at the top of the page. While you are reading them, notice how long ago they were posted....


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> LMAO, not to worry D, I'm sure he was talking about the people who know a lot about how to fix the Cats.


HEEEEEEEYYYYYYY :irked:


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

I agree Highlifter has gone way down hill. And further I have great hope that D's quad runs all weekend. Not a kitty profesional but I think I did a good job on D's unit. lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Rozzy said:


> Not a kitty profesional but I think I did a good job on D's unit. lol


:bigeyes:

:haha: :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha:

:bigok: :bigok: :bigok: :bigok: :bigok: :bigok:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Rozzy said:


> Not a kitty profesional but I think I did a good job on D's unit. lol


 
I ain't even gonna touch that one, lol :greddy2:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Rozzy said:


> I agree Highlifter has gone way down hill. And further I have great hope that D's quad runs all weekend. Not a kitty profesional but I think I did a good job on D's unit. lol


Thanks J :bigeyes:
You must have sat there for hours trying to figure out how to word it so anyone reading it would take it "THAT" way.

Truth is I'm really looking forward to this weekend. I haven't used my kitty for almost a year now. We'll post pictures for you guys


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigeyes: :bigeyes: :bigeyes:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Big D said:


> I haven't used my kitty for almost a year now. We'll post pictures for you guys


I'm not real sure even the SMO section would allow those although I can think of a few members you could email them to.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ill watch


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

For a fine example of a thread getting off topic, just read this one. LOL


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

:haha: Yep


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> ill watch


:agreed::saevilw::saevilw::saevilw::saevilw::saevilw::saevilw::saevilw:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I thought it was still "on topic" since it went about the same direction that some of the topics go on HL.... At least till someone gets banned and thread locked...


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> :bigeyes: :bigeyes: :bigeyes:


Lol


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> I thought it was still "on topic" since it went about the same direction that some of the topics go on HL.... At least till someone gets banned and thread locked...


Dang man, now I want to ban someone. 

:ban::ban::ban::ban::ban:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

pick some of spammers signing up.....


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I think it's all P's fault. He said he wanted good cat people over here then it all went to heck in a handbasket from there  

I promise to try to stay on topic going forward. It's going to be tough though.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> pick some of spammers signing up.....


Banning spammers aint no fun. They expect it. I'm looking for a BAM in your face, pissing people off kinda ban. LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I could name a few then................. :saevilw:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

HEEEEEEYYYYYY :12:


----------



## bshattuck87 (Oct 2, 2009)

ThaMule said:


> HL might as well be the classified section for me! It's just like pirate4x4.


If there's one website that I can't stand on this world wide web, it's Pirate. I have never seen so many people be such a worthless piece of life.

On the HL note, all their forums blow now and I hate going on there now...

Brenton


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

Good thing we are taking her son to take pics of that kitty in action. I am always to busy to run the camera when their is riding to be done. j


----------

